# [Alsa] Charger avec model=xx [Résolu]

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

J'aimerais qu'au démarrage le module snd-hda-intel (audio) se charge avec l'option model=g71v.

Comment faire ?

Merci!Last edited by Animatrix on Mon Sep 07, 2009 8:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gregool

Salut,

est-ce que t'as essayé de passer cette option dans /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf ?

----------

## xaviermiller

ou /etc/modules, si tu utilises openrc à la place baselayout

----------

## Animatrix

Je ne suis arrivé ni avec alsa.conf, ni modules.

DU coup j'ai créé un script dans /etc/init.d

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

tu aurais aussi pu éditer /etc/conf.d/local  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Je ne suis arrivé ni avec alsa.conf, ni modules.
> 
> DU coup j'ai créé un script dans /etc/init.d

 

T'aurais pas oublié le module-update (ou pas loin), des fois, hein?  :Smile: 

(je ne sais plus s'il est nécessaire pour alsa).

----------

